# C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\ink corrupted file directory



## tonedef (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi, 

I have been trying to install Microsoft Office and keep getting an error

Cannot access C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\ink the file directory is corrupted. I have tried running scan disc and it doesn't work and have tried from the command window and it stops 73% through and say can't go any further to maintain system integrity.

Any suggestions?

Thank


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi tonedef - 

Welcome to the Tech Support Forum - Vista Support!

What version of Office are you trying to install (e.g, 2003 or 2007)?

Have you changed any file permission settings or "Taken Ownership" of any folders/files?

The "scan disk" that you mentioned running... was it "sfc /scannow"? If not, click on START | type cmd.exe in the Start Search box | right-click on cmd.exe | select Run as Admin

In the screen that comes up type the following:

sfc /scannow (space after sfc) - press ENTER

Let this run. Try Office re-install.

Good Luck. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## tonedef (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi jcgriff2,

Thanks for the reply. 

It is Office 2007.

Yes it was sfc /scannow, but I will try it again, who knows.

Thanks again.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I too am having some issues with Office 2007 - but I can't find anything related to the error that you reported. My problems have to do with anti-virus programs interfering somehow AFTER installation.

So... anything on the file permission/ownership item - my original question:



jcgriff2 said:


> Have you changed any file permission settings or "Taken Ownership" of any folders/files?


Have you had any system crashes - any indications that a Blue Screen (BSOD) has appeared? How old is this Vista installation and was it an XP upgrade?

Do you have the Vista DVD to try a "system repair" that would copy in fresh system drivers and files? (This would not result in the loss of user profile files)? Any problem with installed programs?

Did your system come with a trial version of Office 2007?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## tonedef (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm not aware of changing any of the ownership, a few people use the computer so maybe someone did by mistake.

I tried the sfc /scannow again, it stopped at 73%, same as the other times.

The computer had two major crashes, the last one it wouldn't work for about a day, then it came back on but everything was erased, so like the fist time turning it on.

I don't have the dvd, the computer came with it installed. It is not an upgrade. And yes it does have a trial version of office but then I bought a copy and tried to install it and this is when the problem started. I have also tried using my verification to unlock the trial version but that doesn't work either.

Not sure where to now, I guess try and get my hands on a Vista dvd. 

Thanks

Naren


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I'd like to take a look at some of the output of the sfc log to see if anything is apparant.

Go to an ELEVATED command prompt (START | type cmd.exe in the Start Search box | right-click on cmd.exe | select Run as Administrator)

Type/paste the following EXACTLY as it appears:

findstr /c:"[SR]" %windir%\logs\cbs\cbs.log >c:\sfcdetails.txt 

Go into Windows Explorer and locate the file c:\sfcdetails.txt in the c: root. Attach to your next post (While replying in post, scroll down and look to left - Manage Attachments).

I'm not sure if this will tell me much, but let's see. Next step will be to get the entire CBS log - but it is large.


Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## tonedef (Apr 1, 2008)

Heya, 

Here it is. I had a look but have no idea what I'm looking for. Hope it helps.

Thanks


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

The tailored output of the log shows that the file "autochk.exe" is corrupted and could not be repaired as the backup copy used by sfc is also corrupted.

I need for you to check on something for me, please:

Go into the folder C:\Windows\System32\ and look for the file autochk.exe and tell me what the date, time and file size is.

The go to C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-autochk_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_dfbd2b4dc4d6121b\, look for autochk.exe and tell me the date, time and file size of this file.

I don't yet know the exact role that this plays in the error you originally reported, but it is something that should be looked into first.

Also - have you ever used the Vista "hidden" Administrator account?

Any ? - please let me know.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey tonedef, 
hey jcgriff2,

If its its a corupt Ink file thats corrupt then you can replace this in the registry and hopefully when installing again it should complete

Ink Fix

Download, unzip and double click selecting OK when prompted,reboot and reinstall Office 2007

Hope this helps

Regards




Craig


----------



## tonedef (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi jcgriff2, 

the date for both those autochk files is 2/11/2006 and the size for both is 625 KB. 

I'm not sure about the hidden Administrator, is that when I use admin privileges from a profile that is not admin? If so then yes I do use it as there are 3 profiles on the computer but only 1 is admin.

Hi Placehold,

thanks for the fix, will try it out. Should I back up first or anything else? Is it possible to crash the computer?

Thanks guys


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey

I would do a backup just to make sure, also if it does crash the system,use the installation CD to repair the system,this process will not delete nor alter any files/folders. I have used the fix myself on several computers(I never give out a procedure or a download that i havent tested myself) and there hasn't been any issues with the system :wink:

regards




Craig


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

tonedef said:


> Hi jcgriff2,
> 
> the date for both those autochk files is 2/11/2006 and the size for both is 625 KB.
> 
> ...






Hi. . .

The Vista "hidden" Administrator account is actually a level above the admin account that you now use. If not familiar with the "hidden" account - leave it alone for now until instructed otherwise.

Your admin account can perform just about all functions that the "hidden" one can. When you perform a task and the User Access Control (UAC) prompt appears asking you to either "Continue" or asks for a password is when the "hidden" admin account is involved in your business. It is referred to as an *ELEVATED* level of authority.

Now... please be sure to follow Placehold's instructions. You are in absolute excellent hands with Craig, I assure you.


Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## tonedef (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi Guys, 

I tried using the ink fix, it didn't do anything, maybe I did it incorrectly. It seems to bring up more warnings now.

Any other suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

Hello Tonedef

The Ink fix shouldn't cause more error messages unless the directory has been deleted for it,

Just for information this is what is in the ink file

```
[[B]HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.lnk[/B]]
@="lnkfile"

[[B]HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.lnk\ShellEx[/B]]

[[B]HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.lnk\ShellEx\[/B]{000214EE-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}]
@="{00021401-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"

[[B]HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.lnk\ShellEx\[/B]{000214F9-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}]
@="{00021401-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"

[[B]HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.lnk\ShellEx\[/B]{00021500-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}]
@="{00021401-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"

[[B]HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.lnk\ShellEx\[/B]{BB2E617C-0920-11d1-9A0B-00C04FC2D6C1}]
@="{00021401-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"

[[B]HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.lnk\ShellNew[/B]]
"Handler"="{ceefea1b-3e29-4ef1-b34c-fec79c4f70af}"
"IconPath"=hex(2):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,00,6f,00,\
  74,00,25,00,5c,00,73,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,73,\
  00,68,00,65,00,6c,00,6c,00,33,00,32,00,2e,00,64,00,6c,00,6c,00,2c,00,2d,00,\
  31,00,36,00,37,00,36,00,39,00,00,00
"ItemName"="@shell32.dll,-30397"
"MenuText"="@shell32.dll,-30318"
"NullFile"=""
"Command"=-

[[B]HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.lnk\ShellNew\Config[/B]]
"DontRename"=""

[[B]HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\lnkfile[/B]]
@="Shortcut"
"EditFlags"=dword:00000001
"FriendlyTypeName"="@shell32.dll,-4153"
"NeverShowExt"=""
"IsShortcut"=""

[[B]HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\lnkfile\CLSID[/B]]
@="{00021401-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"

[[B]HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\lnkfile\shellex[/B]]

[[B]HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\lnkfile\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers[/B]]

[[B]HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\lnkfile\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\OpenContainingFolderMenu[/B]]
@="{37ea3a21-7493-4208-a011-7f9ea79ce9f5}"

[[B]HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\lnkfile\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\[/B]{00021401-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}]
@=""

[[B]HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\lnkfile\shellex\DropHandler[/B]]
@="{00021401-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"

[[B]HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\lnkfile\shellex\IconHandler[/B]]
@="{00021401-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"

[-[B]HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.lnk\UserChoice[/B]]
```
Try what jcgriff2 suggested earlier now that the ink fix has been installed,



> click on START | type cmd.exe in the Start Search box | right-click on cmd.exe | select Run as Admin
> 
> In the screen that comes up type the following:
> 
> ...


regards




Craig


----------



## tonedef (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey guys, 

I did retry the scannow originally and it only got to 74%, 1 more than before. Don't know what the problem is but I ended up copying the ink folder from another computer with windows on it and eventually got it into the shared folder by renaming the old ink file then transfering the new one. Not really an overall fix but it seems to have fixed my problem, so I have now installed office and so far so good. 

I believe the cause of the problem was installing a HP printer driver and then trying to install office, but I can't be sure.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## wolfinthesno (Oct 14, 2009)

im having the same issue and ive tried all the above (except for the transfering the ink file) but any ways it is still not working

also i can not get into the shared folder at all it says that it is corrupt and can not be opened. any reccomendations?


----------



## madtrumpet (Dec 6, 2009)

Same problem for me too... Tried to install Office 2007 but can't because of the corrupt C:\Program Files\Common Files. Tried to run the scan disk but it errors at around 25%. Ink file problem again?


----------

